# Omnisphere Groove Envelopes



## Hangdog Cat (May 19, 2020)

I've been following along with the Spectrasonics tutorial on Groove Envelopes:





__





Spectrasonics - Omnisphere Video Tutorials






www.spectrasonics.net





It's the one at the very bottom of the list.

In the video, the Envelopes Zoom page shows that the Loop, Sync, and Legato buttons are all on, and the envelope plays through from start to finish. But when I use those same settings, the envelope triggers from the beginning with every new note rather than playing all the way through. If I set it so the Song button is on (thus Legato is off), the envelope does play all the way through, but I'd like to understand the difference between what I see in the video and what happens when I try the same thing. BTW, the Arp is off.

Still crazy (and a noob) after all these years.

Thanks.


----------



## Hangdog Cat (May 19, 2020)

I think I've figured this out, and it's pretty simple:

In the video, the MIDI they're using to trigger Omnisphere is legato; the MIDI I was using is not. So their envelope plays all the way though; mine does not.


----------

